
Facebook and Cambridge Analytica - anacleto
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2018/03/facebook_and_ca.html
======
pbalau
Why isn't this higher?

~~~
greenyoda
This is actually a duplicate of the same article published on CNN a few days
ago, which got a lot of attention:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16684579](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16684579)

